
No alcohol, no coffee for 15 months. This is what happened - hunvreus
https://medium.com/@vanschneider/no-alcohol-no-coffee-for-15-months-this-is-what-happened-1a2d052be9e7
======
weego
Is this even noteworthy? I've never drunk coffee or tea and stopped drinking
alcohol 12 years ago and never thought to mention it to the Internet.

~~~
hunvreus
I stopped drinking alcohol myself over 4 years ago, as well as coffee. I still
think it's worth reading about.

------
horsecaptin
I don't drink coffee. I'm usually more alert and awake every single morning
than most of my coffee drinking friends after they've gotten their morning
fix.

For those of you that aren't lazy, the best way to feel alert and awake in the
morning is to exercise in the morning. Get that blood flowing everywhere!

~~~
mcbutterbunz
I usually have my first cup around 9:00 so I've been awake for a few hours. I
think the timing helps me avoid a coffee dependency for waking up.

------
Retra
I don't really see how someone who is so willingly and naively a slave to
their culture could ever be trusted to make good, objective decisions.

Imagine for a moment that you've decided to go a year without speaking. What
would your friends and family think of you? Are you too afraid of what they
think to do it? If so, then how could you ever know if you have what it takes
to be a good person? How do you know if your culture is depriving you of the
freedom to make a hard-but-correct decision? How can someone call themselves a
leader when their too busy following to even see forks in the road?

Maybe I'm biased since I've had to pack an ascetic lifestyle into a duffel bag
and go to war as a freshly-minted adult, but I'm thoroughly disappointed that
someone would think going without completely unnecessary luxuries like coffee
and alcohol is noteworthy in any way. People go without far more than that for
far longer. What a small world some people live in.

------
ColinWright
Discussion yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10678872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10678872)

~~~
hunvreus
Thanks, hadn't noticed (HN took my submission).

------
go_prodev
$10 for a cocktail? Screw Australia and our $18 cocktails, I'm heading to NY
for the cheap drinks

------
akras14
I am assuming he drinks non caffeinated tea.

